# My Biggest Crappie Yet



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught him while camping at Millers Ferry. On a minnow in about 26 feet of water.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You right. 

That's a Crapload of Crappie. 

I know some guys that can catch a limit of Crappie anyday they want, where I am only able to find them in the Spring (Spawning Season). Are you one of those that know where they are year around?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Crap....ie


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice crappie, when did you catch this hoss?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's what we call a *SLAB*.:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

No Ron That's more than a slab that is a....<P align=left><P align=left>*Double D Titty Crappie. *


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/26/2007)*No Ron That's more than a slab that is a....<P align=left><P align=left>*Double D Titty Crappie. *


<P align=left>Not at all uncommon in the Oxbow lakes in the Mississippi Delta. Especially in Lake Washington 20 miles South of Greenville.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

There's lots of big Crappie in Miller's Ferry. I haven't ever targeted them but I have caught quite a few big ones on crank baits while bass fishing. That is my favorite place to go bass fishing.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice SLAB


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a nice slab. My dad caught on in alabama last year that went 3 1/2 lbs. He was the fattest crappie I had ever seen. But back to your post. Nice fish, they sure eat good.:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/26/2007)*You right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im like you Garbo. I can only catch them when spawning when they are more easy to predict. Have searched high and low for them at other times of the year but cant catch them. They are hard fish to figure out. Even after taking in tons of info from crappie.com. I will go out and apply the things I thought I learned from that site and come up with a blank. I evan made all kinds of crappie reafs and put them out in different locations but to no avail.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a little secrit - told to me by an old smelly catfisherman.

In the river channel, find old-growth stumps that lean a bit.

12 to 20 feet down (which eliminates most cane polers) 

stick an minner down there and let it sit.

Big crappie have a deal with the flatheads.

They flare their gills and fins so the big cats can't eat them.

That's the story anyway, but once I tried it I started catching big crappie year-round.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/26/2007)*You right.
> 
> That's a Crapload of Crappie.
> 
> I know some guys that can catch a limit of Crappie anyday they want, where I am only able to find them in the Spring (Spawning Season). Are you one of those that know where they are year around?


I do Curtis  Plenty of places up here near Birmingham. But that is a nice slab no matter where you catch it. :bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

damn nice fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught this one on public water in north Escambia county weekend before last. 15"+ over 2 lbs.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Where'd you find that little bitty net? J/K, that's a nice slab!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope to catch a fine fish like that someday. Well done!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Use to catch slabs like that on the Al river & some ponds adjacent to it. Some got mounted & most got ate. Nothing better than a mess of crappie!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a nice crappie, I have caught some big ones fishing tournaments on large crank baits. I once hooked one that was at least 3 lbs, maybe 4,it was huge, and thought I had a bass until I seen it at the boat. It came off at the boat, I was in shock since I never seen one that big.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamasam (11/27/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (11/26/2007)*You right.
> ...


Are you talking about Lay Dam? I'm from B'ham (stationed in P'Cola) but still fairly new at fishing. I've been wanting to take a serious stab at Freshwater but after battling big Manta rays, sharks and reds, freshwater fishing doesn't look like it will measure up (at least on tv). Is it worth it?


----------

